# Police: Man killed by crossbow arrow in western Mich.



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

_https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/12/27/michigan-crossbow-death/38803819/

Norton Shores_ – Police in western Michigan say a 20-year-old man died after being hit by a crossbow arrow.

The Norton Shores Police Department says the man was found wounded on the driveway of his home Wednesday night in the city just south of Muskegon along Lake Michigan.

The department says emergency workers tried to revive the man but he died at the scene.

Police called the death “suspicious” and said it was still being investigated as they sought any surveillance video from the area. The man’s identity wasn’t immediately released.


----------



## Blaze (Oct 13, 2005)

Sad....


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

I think they got the shooter.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

https://www.wxyz.com/news/man-killed-by-crossbow-arrow-in-western-michigan


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Sad is right, wife and I were just talking the other day on crossbow homicides in the future with the gaining popularity. Would only make sense, sad to say tho.


----------



## GIDEON (Mar 28, 2008)

What is the matter with people? Sometimes I just dont understand .


----------



## frenchriver1 (Jul 5, 2005)

Bet the shooter thought it would be "fun."


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

More likely the shooter is just another of the millions of crap people in this country that no longer give a darn about human life.


----------



## TK81 (Mar 28, 2009)

Steve said:


> _https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2018/12/27/michigan-crossbow-death/38803819/
> 
> Norton Shores_ – Police in western Michigan say a 20-year-old man died after being hit by a crossbow arrow.
> 
> ...



I heard it was over a girl. Kid that was killed was a very decent young man by the accounts I read, but evidently interracting with the suspect's ex-girlfriend on social media. https://fox17online.com/2018/12/28/prosecutors-charge-suspect-in-norton-shores-crossbow-killing/









Need to put this kid down and be done with him.


----------



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

The victim's obituary is in the Muskegon Chronicle this morning.

Still shaking my head over this.


----------

